# Wizards @ Cavs | Game #55 | 2/22/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 55*_

 *VS* 

*Washington Wizards* *(25-28) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (30-24)*

_*Friday, February 22, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio HD, *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> LeBron James has already won this season’s All-Star game MVP award, and although there are still two months left in the regular season, his coach believes he’s all but wrapped up that MVP, too.
> 
> After consecutive triple-doubles, James looks to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers to their first home win in 2 1/2 weeks when they face the stumbling Washington Wizards on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I heard we are getting two NBDL players today on 10 day contracts to fill in the roster spots.
I would assume one of them has a chance to make the team for the rest of the season.

Interesting to see who we get and how they perform tonight.

I think we're getting frontcourt players since Z playing 48 minutes is a legit concern.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> The Cleveland Cavaliers have signed forward Kaniel Dickens and guard Billy Thomas from the Colorado 14ers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. The signings of Dickens and Thomas mark the 13th and 14th Call-Ups of the 2007-08 D-League Season.
> 
> In 29 games (28 starts), Dickens has averaged 20.4 points on .472 shooting, 5.2 rebounds and 1.1 assists in 31.3 minutes per game. Thomas is averaging 15.7 points, 3.4 rebounds and 3.7 assists in 27 games (all starts).


hmm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would think they are both compete ting for that final roster spot, but I don't know. I wonder how we are going to fill that last roster spot we have?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't understand why we're not trying to bring in someone like Ruben Patterson to fill that last spot.

He would be a solid reserve wing who could also play a little PF. Worst case sign him to a 10-day or something


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also why does it seem like we always play bad teams when we have significant players out with injury or some other circumstance. Why couldn't we be this short handed against the Rockets/Spurs, games that could very easily be losses regardless.

We need these kind of gimme wins against the weaker teams


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

It really is just a temporary problem, we're about to get enough health to cover positions regardless of injuries. Just tonight is that time where it's kind of humorous. I wonder if we can still pull out an impressive win, it's still against the injured Wizards (Butler's out).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Luke Jackson?


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Is ben wallace playing tonight for you guys?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ at our active roster for this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What's our staring lineup going to be?

Snow
Damon Jones
Lebron
Dwayne Jones
Z


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If ever there was a night where Lebron needs to try and get 81 points it's tonight.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: @ this lineup


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The new Cavs are in the building.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** the physicals, get those guys out on the court!

I can't stand seeing Eric Snow go 1 on 5 one more time, lol.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oooooh THAT Billy Thomas. I know who he is. Jeez, he's still playing basketball?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Billy Thomas>>>>>>>>Eric Snow and Donyell Marshall and Larry Hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Billy Thomas>>>>>>>>Eric Snow and Donyell Marshall and Larry Hughes


Hahaha, it's true, too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HAHAHAHA

These D-League players are better than the guys we traded away!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We should have just started signing D-League players.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well Lebron seems happy, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> We should have just started signing D-League players.


:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe Snow was our starter last year: he looks just bad out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ughh Songaila making our frontcourt look bad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we're competing with this team tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm just shocked that this is a game. Things looked horrible early on but it's better now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn Daniels.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Daniels dunks at the buzzer but at the cost of injuring himself.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy **** Daniels took a spill AND didnt get the basket. Feel bad for him. Hope he's okay. That looked painful.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Scratch that. The dunk is waived off - it doesn't count.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He should have layed it up. Though Z might have blocked it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good job on Z pressuring him without committing the foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This team seems like it'll be competitive as long as Lebron is on the floor.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

uhh.... we need to keep Devin Brown. He's really good.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I didn't even know Brown was out of the league. He always looked pretty good when I saw him with the Spurs and Jazz.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL Eric Snow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> I didn't even know Brown was out of the league. He always looked pretty good when I saw him with the Spurs and Jazz.


Oh, no. He's actually on our roster, lol.

We just need to keep him next year. He's been one of our better bench players this year.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh I thought he was one of the guys they brought up from the D-League.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The James to Jones connection is looking nice. LeBron is keeping his eye out for Damon over there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why hasn't Damon been playing anymore. Boy that guy can shoot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't put this team away. Feel like we're outplaying them but give them creidt they keep fighting back


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Why hasn't Damon been playing anymore. Boy that guy can shoot.


He's been really good this year. And he does work hard defensively even if he's not that effective. I hope he has a spot in our new rotation. Because he's earned it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we're beating them on the boards. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Lebron: Ft's Ft's fts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brendan Haywood should be better then he is. He's athletic, big, and just doesn't seem to care enough


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Billy Thomas, you gotta knock that shot down if you want to stay in the league!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs 5 more assists for the triple double: doubt he gets it unless we go into OT


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wonder if Lebron is going to get a triple double tonight? If he keeps passing to Damon Jones, maybe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MDIZZ told me if you type ******** it will get censored out.

EDIT - Whatabout LeBroom?

EDIT 2 - Ok.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

"Another 3 from Damon Jones." LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Needs 4 more assists now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: Songaila is going off against us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice pass thomas lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron wants to win this one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't we pass up drafting Caron Butler for some smuck?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs 3 more assists now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Snow doing in there? That was terrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Songaila pay off these refs or something? wtf? lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Songaila is turning into Kevin Mchale vs our depleted frontline. Might have to put Lebron on him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

2 more assists now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Tied at 78.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's really pathetic when you have to play Eric Snow in the 4th


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron can win this one I don't know what to say. 6 players and some D-leaguers beating a playoff team in the East.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's really pathetic when you have to play Eric Snow in the 4th


At least Eric knows he sucks. I thought that was funny when he finally made a bucket.

Eric will be a good head coach when he retires...which should be soon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh come on: does he get 3 foul shots?

You know we should have signed Jon Barry off the booth for the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's being too passive here


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How can anyone not think Lebron's the best?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Huh: why is Songaila at the line?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

WTH? Free points for Songaila. That was a terrible call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ scoring down low. I love seeing that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe these bull**** calls they're getting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Parade to the goddamn line.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> How can anyone not think Lebron's the best?


He's turning into a much better PG this year. Not nearly as much standing in one spot just dribbling


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If those FTs come back to bite us, I'm going to be mad. They didn't earn most of those trips to the line over that stretch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stevenson just blew by Snow there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The foul situation is murdering us. And I can't wait to not play Eric Snow again. Snow's man isn't anywhere near him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Guys have to be tired by this point too.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Huge shot by Z. "Just like how Coach Brown drew it up."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow is playing like crap out there: jesus


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron great D in the 4th!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTH: that was an offensive flop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He just ran into him and flopped. 

Look at the FT differential this quarter. **** this.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't think the officiating has been fair in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a terrible possesion


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This has been one of the most frustrating 4th quarters I've seen in a long time.

Every Wizards player is flopping on offense and getting the calls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some real questionable calls this game:
Z block that was called a foul
Songaila calls
This offensive flop by Stevenson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Cavs players are too ***** to take a big shot so they give it to lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would suck to lose a game this way. All the Wiz have done is beat us at the free throw line.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here it is. LeBron James gamewinner time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

80% in the clutch baby.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap they get the last shot to win it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 90-89 with 7.8 seconds remaining. The Wizards call time out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we won this!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Close enough. LeBron gamewinning free throws.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Wizards should be ashamed of themselves.

They should be ashamed of flopping the entire 4th quarter, and they should be ashamed of losing to a team with 6 of its players.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I can't believe we won this!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


GREAT win! I love it!

Lebron and a team of scrubs gets it done!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahahahahaha we really can win with just Lebron and some D-leaguers!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The Wizards should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> They should be ashamed of flopping the entire 4th quarter, and they should be ashamed of losing to a team with 6 of its players.


The Wiz shot like 17 FT's to 2 for us. was ridiculous


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

game, set, match


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Wiz shot like 17 FT's to 2 for us. was ridiculous


Thankfully the 2 were the biggest ones.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

I really hope damon still gets decent minutes when the team is healthy. People can say what they want about him sulking a bit early on this season but every opportunity he has been given he has proven himself.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I agree. I don't care for sulking too much, but I can understand. He fell out of the rotation for no reason. He's played very well this year.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't know why you guys are surprised by this win as a Wizards fan I'm not surprised one bit we lost. Wizards are playing like total crap right now, can't beat anybody and they are totally unwatchable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Don't know why you guys are surprised by this win as a Wizards fan I'm not surprised one bit we lost. Wizards are playing like total crap right now, can't beat anybody and they are totally unwatchable.


Well we're just surprised because we only had 6 players and needed to sign 2 D-Leaguers to fill out the roster. I know the Wiz have been playing poorly lately, but I still thought we were getting blown out tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thankfully they didn't call a charge on that Lebron drive. On the replay it was pretty clear that the Wiz defender was shuffling his feet there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> hahahahahahaha we really can win with just Lebron and some D-leaguers!


:lol: True...


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow that was a great win for you guys. It helps out my Nets that the Wiz lost. Lmao even though you had 6 current NBA players one of them was Eric Snow. Lebron is just amazing nobody else in the leaue could win with a team like last nights beside Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You know I don't think Snow could even make a D-League team now


----------

